
Any new laptop with traditional docking station? - lowry
I am afraid to buy a new laptop, because of shaky support of USB-C docks. My current Dell docking station connects one horizontal 1920x1600 screen, one vertical 1600x1920 screen, a mouse, a keyboard, a printer, a backup device, an USB sound card&#x2F;mixer, a mike and a headset. Nothing unusual.  But I am afraid these won&#x27;t work with USB-C docks on Linux  with decent latency.<p>What are my options?
======
gargravarr
Your objections to a USB-C dock are pretty justified:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9bwqt8/dell_tb16_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9bwqt8/dell_tb16_dock_rant_seriously_dont_buy_this_thing/)

There's a number of Latitude models that support traditional docking stations.
Some are mentioned here.

